# Dove feed...



## BitterCowgal (Jan 1, 2008)

I am currently using Hagen brand Dove and Pigeon Seed which I purchased from the pet store where I got my dove pair. The ingredients for this seed mix are as follows:
White Millet, Red Milo, Red Millet, Whole Wheat, Canary Grass Seed, Feed Oats, Cracked Corn, Oat Groats, Green Split Peas, Safflower Seed, Calcium Carbonate, Orange Oil, and then various vitamin and mineral supplements. Protein is 11% and Fat is 4%. 
My doves seem to waste more of this mix then they eat. It's everywhere but in their crops. It appears that they are picking out select parts of the mix and billing out the rest. There aren't any other Dove/Pigeon seed mixs available in the pet stores, just this one type. 

I'm hoping someone here might have a more economical solution I might try? I am about at wits end with wasted feed. I can find wild Dove seed but I'd read that it was not a complete feed and should not be fed to domestic, caged, indoor birds. It doesn't appear to be much different in composition from the feed I'm using now. 

Suggestions appreciated.


----------



## george simon (Feb 28, 2006)

Hi HEATHER, Go to the AMERICAN DOVE ASSOCIATION web site www.DoveLine.com they should be able to help you. .GEORGE


----------



## amoonswirl (Nov 14, 2006)

Doves are very picky eaters by nature and do tend to waste a lot of seed.
You may have to experiment a bit to find something they like, and modify their feed containers as well to minimize waste. 

Mine will literally throw seeds across the room that they don't feel like eating...it can be frustrating. In fact, I have had the worst time of all with the Hagen mix. I think it might be the orange oil that's bugging my doves. They don't seem to like things that smell fruity.

My doves seem to best tolerate a mix of wild bird seed (quality mix like pennington's with added vitamins,) a little safflower, and nutrient enriched pellets. I go easy on the pellets though because they are expensive.

I used to feed them the KayTee dove mix from the pet shop, but the Canadian Peas in the mix are too big and I have heard stories of birds choking on them. Otherwise I think it has all of the nutrition they need and they tolerate it well. (I will admit to picking out all of the peas from several bags of this mix before finally giving up and finding an easier solution...)

The ADA website that George mentions has an excellent forum with members who can probably help more with your situation. Here's a link to the forum:
http://dovepage.com/wwwboard/index.html


----------



## lindamass15 (Nov 15, 2007)

For my doves, I just feed them Parakeet food and they seem to like it alot since I keep several parakeet I dont have to but too many different type of feed. I buy the permium mix, which contain vit, min, cal, and some other stuff alreday mix together. I"ll try to stay away from those that have too many mix at the same time, your just aking for a mess. I learn that from my bird after watching them pick their food.

Maybe you should give it a try and if you want them to eat a certain seed, then only put that type of seed in their food bowl. Eventually they will eat it, I switch back and forth so they get to eat something new once in a while.

I hope that you find a solution to your problem soon, so your not wasting their feed and you money.

linda


----------

